# Survivor Heroes vs. Villians: OAD 2/11/2010



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh to be the blur guy for Survivor! He (or she I guess) must have fallen on the floor when he got the footage of the first challenge and saw what Sandra did to Sugar. And then Sandra did the classy thing and threw Sugar's top towards Jeff. 

Do you think Jeff was nice and took it over to Sugar - getting himself a nice close up view in the process? 

Or did he make her walk to him to get it - getting himself a nice close up view in the process?


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

hehehe...that was great. 

This (to me) was one of the most enjoyable Survivor episodes ever. I think this will be a pretty good season 20.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Just now watching it on my laptop.....must say I'm enjoying the first challenge almost as much as any SI Swim Suit issue...:lol: 
Gotta keep that pause button at the ready....


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think the show needs to be moved to a cable channel and the fuzz out guy needs to be let go.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> I think the show needs to be moved to a cable channel and the fuzz out guy needs to be let go.


Agree 1000%


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I wonder if the blur guy is smart enough to copy the unedited/unblurred footage for his own personal collection without getting caught?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Or the blur guy is really a girl and when she sees things like Richard goes "I did not need to see that!"


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> Just now watching it on my laptop.....must say I'm enjoying the first challenge almost as much as any SI Swim Suit issue...:lol:
> Gotta keep that pause button at the ready....


Is it uncut on the online version?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

scottandregan said:


> Is it uncut on the online version?


Still blurred....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That was a great first episode, I think this is going to be an awesome season. 

BTW, I'm glad Sugar is gone, I hate crybabies.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

She flew under the radar for too long the first time around. She couldn't do that this time since everybody knows what each person is like.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

While I also enjoyed this episode and think this could be a good season, the "blur" incidents had nothing to do with it. There's plenty of places to see naked women, I don't watch Survivor for it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Agreed. I don't watch Survivor for that either, but that would have been a very good scene to see the raw footage.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know, the blur spots didn't look very big to me.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll give that the same answer as to when I'm told winning the lottery wouldn't make me happy: I'd like to find out for myself.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know, the blur spots didn't look very big to me.


So they must be real blur spots and not store bought.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I think the appeal of Sugar's nudity was her absolute defiance. It was "I'm going to win this challenge no matter how dirty you (Sandra) play!". Flipping the double-bird to the Villains/losers at the end was just the icing on the cake.

In this case, the nudity only added to the appeal of the moment. At least, that's how it felt to me.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> She flew under the radar for too long the first time around. She couldn't do that this time since everybody knows what each person is like.


Except for Russell. No one there has seen him play.


----------

